# She's finally here... my new years babe xxxxx



## Skye1

Hi Guys ... my little Pudding has now arrived.. FINALLY!!! 
After days of Labour I finally kicked into gear new years eve, we arrived at North Manchester hospital at 10.30 am morning.. we had a long walk to the delivery where I was contracting every minute and screaming the halls down, a doctor in the lift stayed with us but her head came out in the corridor and doctors appeared from no where, she wasn't born in delivery but she was born 15 mins later, just in time. 

She was born in her water sack - which freaked the doctors out abit, they said it was rare but lucky!

6.13oz, healthy .. everything went well for me too. I am proud as punch and can't stop crying.. 

Meet 'Loxy Olivia Hall' .. I stuck with my 1st choice of names 

https://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee457/ellahall/145-1_zpscf120a50.jpg

https://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee457/ellahall/132-1_zpsd1ec7b0f.jpg


----------



## New Mrs W

Aw she's lovely!! Well done xxx


----------



## Chatterwockin

oh well done mummy... congratulations to you all xx she is lush xxx


----------



## hope4bump

Congrats! Well done :) x


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Congratulations! must of been scary having her head pop out in the corridor! she's lovely :flower: x


----------



## Mrs S-M

Congratulations she is gorgeous!


----------



## Karina84

Congrats! x


----------



## joo

Congratulations! I've heard that it's lucky for baby to be born in their bag too! Gorgeous xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

wow what a gorgeous girl :D COngratulations and her sleepsuit is adorable xx


----------



## icklemonster

Aw congratulations, she's absolutely lovely! What a story too having her part arrive in the corridor! xxx


----------



## Asters

Awww shes gorgeous! well done mamma! and a beautiful name! love it! Xxx


----------



## Kaybee

Aww she is lovely. Congrats!


----------



## jamhs

Congrats!!


----------



## Warby

Congrats on your beautiful girl!


----------



## dee11

congrats shes a cutie xx


----------



## Skye1

Midnight_Fairy said:


> wow what a gorgeous girl :D COngratulations and her sleepsuit is adorable xx

Aww thanks ... Ted Baker :happydance::kiss:


----------



## Skye1

kimberleyrobx said:


> Congratulations! must of been scary having her head pop out in the corridor! she's lovely :flower: x

Yes, it was a drama, but I've got a good story to tell :haha: My Labour was days, just like my 1st baby, but I wouldn't change it and I feel lucky as the birth went well. People keep saying to me.. awww you've had it easy giving birth so quick in the corridor hospital, but fook me.. I had over a week of suffering contractions and no sleep :shrug::haha: 

I was so worried I wouldn't bond or love this 2nd baby, but OMG I cannot keep my eyes off her !

Thankyou everyone for the comments..

And for 1st time mums .. YIP Labour is no walk in the park, but savour every moment of your babys birth, you will love it and keep re-living it in your head, the pain is short lived, so quickly forgot about, and sooooooooo very worth it when they place your baby on you.. 

sending lots of prayers and good wishes that you all have a lovely birth and your babes are healthy and happy. :flower::flower:


----------



## zombiedaisy

she's beautiful. congrats. :hugs:


----------



## Faith n Hope

Congratulations and best wishes for the future shes beautiful! xox


----------



## Piggie669

beautiful congrats


----------



## poutie

She's beautiful!!! Congratulations!!! :flower:


----------



## kiwii

Aw congrats on your little girl! What a way to bring in the new year. :). Hope you and baby are feeling well.


----------



## Agiboma

congrats


----------



## Tankmom23

ive heard its lucky for babies to be born in thier caul as well! Congrats!"Birth with a caul is rare, occurring in fewer than 1 in 80,000 births."


----------



## cherrylee

Wow congrats!


----------



## Summerkids

She is beautiful. Congratulations and good luck. I love her name too!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

congratulations hun xx


----------



## lolly25

Congrats xx


----------



## XJessicaX

yay!! Congratulations!!! Gorgeous :) What an exciting birth story!!

x x x x


----------



## Skye1

Thanks everyone :hugs::hugs: 

I can't believe she is 10 weeks now. I haven't had any time to myself what with my 20 mths old girl too ...

I'm just starting to get into a nice routine, Loxy is more chilled out now and starting to sleep better at night xx


----------



## poohme

She's very pretty, god bless.


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations :D x


----------



## caz & bob

awww she gawjus hun welldone i had my baby on the 15 th not the 23rd x x


----------



## mummylove

Skye1 said:


> Hi Guys ... my little Pudding has now arrived.. FINALLY!!!
> After days of Labour I finally kicked into gear new years eve, we arrived at North Manchester hospital at 10.30 am morning.. we had a long walk to the delivery where I was contracting every minute and screaming the halls down, a doctor in the lift stayed with us but her head came out in the corridor and doctors appeared from no where, she wasn't born in delivery but she was born 15 mins later, just in time.
> 
> She was born in her water sack - which freaked the doctors out abit, they said it was rare but lucky!
> 
> 6.13oz, healthy .. everything went well for me too. I am proud as punch and can't stop crying..
> 
> Meet 'Loxy Olivia Hall' .. I stuck with my 1st choice of names
> 
> https://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee457/ellahall/145-1_zpscf120a50.jpg
> 
> https://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee457/ellahall/132-1_zpsd1ec7b0f.jpg


Aww congrats hun shes beautiful. My DD was born in her waters.


----------

